# Lire les vidéos wmv dans les mails ?



## Galure (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Je tourne en rond, je cherche sur intente une solution pour pouvoir lire les vidéos wmv que je reçois par mail sur l'iPad 2. Mais après plusieurs essais d'installation de vlc... je trouve pas de solution.
Sur le Mac VLC fonctionne bien, mais avec l'iPad rien a faire....
Auriez-vous déjà passé par là ?

Bonnes salutations

Coucou, vous lisez tous des videos au format wmv sur votre ipad ?

Bonnes salutations


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2012)

@galure, tu trouveras facilement quelques lecteurs sur appstore comme oplayer, goodplayer, avplayer, ace player, etc... Pour le visionnage des fichiers wmv.


----------



## Galure (31 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour votre aide... Ces programmes vont ouvrir automatiquement les vidéo incorporé dans les mails ? ou faut-il les enregistrer sur le disque pour les lires après ?

Bonne soirée.


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2012)

@galure, pas en automatique. Il suffit d'un appui prolongé sur le fichier pour ouvrir une fenêtre qui te proposera "ouvrir dans". Je n'ai pas eu de problème avec l'application oplayerhd. Tu la trouveras en "lite" pour tester tes fichiers wmv.


----------



## Galure (1 Février 2012)

Merci, je vais essayer tout ça.
Excellente journée à vous tous.

Salutations.


----------



## billboc (5 Mai 2016)

je pose la question au cas ou...

Toujours impossible de lire un .WMV directement dans la zone de visionnage de mail ?

ps: oui, oui, j'en reçois encore de temps en temps...


----------



## lineakd (5 Mai 2016)

@billboc, je n'ai pas réussi sous 9.3.1 mais du .wmv...


----------



## USB09 (12 Août 2016)

WMV est un format propriétaire de Microsoft. C'est un pc qu'il vous faut pour les lire. 
Sinon les convertissez le via se site : http://video.online-convert.com/fr
Importez les films sur Document 5 ou dans iCloud Drive avant.


----------



## billboc (31 Août 2016)

merci !


----------



## USB09 (31 Août 2016)

Il y a aussi cela ça dépanne 
Convert Videos par Ice Cold Apps
https://appsto.re/fr/EBfuD.i


----------

